

Moot On 4Chan User Survey: “It’s Total Garbage.” - Mazy
http://techcrunch.com/2010/12/27/4chan/

======
dotBen
Whether or not the survey was representative is a matter of opinion. While
Moot is the head of the 4chan community he's not really placed to know what
the 'real' data is more than the next person.

The bigger story here is that by encouraging TechCrunch readers to take the
survey from a link on TechCrunch.com, Alexia Tsotsis has ensured that the
results can definitely not be considered representative going forward.

I'm left wondering whether that was an act of intentional maliciousness or
just plain stupidity.

~~~
AlexiaTsotsis
Hey Ben, there's no reason to call me stupid. I needed to link to that survey,
because that's what my post was about. Time to chill out.

~~~
badwetter
Exactly -- what kind of blog writer would write a story without containing the
link to the subject matter, if one existed?

